# What eye cream is best for "mature" women?



## newbloom (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,

I hate to admit to this, but I'm at the age where the eye area is my biggest concern (wrinkles, sagging) etc. I do have some good eye care products, but am looking for one that is SUPER moisturizing. Most eye creams just seem too light &amp; watery for me. I'd love to find one that seems thicker and keeps the eye area moist feeling all through the day. Any recommendations? Thanks so much!


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

hi newbloom and welcome! i have the same concerns. i'm in the 40+++ crowd and need something regularly to keep the skin around my eyes hydrated and the puffiness reduced. because my skin tends to be oily i like origins no puffery eye gel. i've even started using it on my lids and it's working very well for me. if your skin is on the dry side i would suggest skyn island islandic relief eye cream. i picked mine up at sephora. i stopped using it because the creamy texture was a bit heavy for me, but is was very hydrating and did a good job of brightening my under eye area. it's a bit pricey, but may help depending on your needs. hope this helps!





Fragrance, Cosmetics &amp; the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com


----------



## Kathy (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in this crowd too. But, I only use a heavier cream at night because if I use one during the day it makes my eye makeup smear. I have yet to find my HG eye cream (I've tried a ton!), but I'm currently using my Burt's Bees Royal Jelly Eye Cream and I like it. HTH


----------



## Maggie2 (Mar 8, 2007)

Best eye ? My vote goes to naturalis eye revive cream. It is a good moisturiser also.

Cheer!


----------



## Miss Lauren (Mar 25, 2007)

Caudalie Contour Eyes &amp; lips for day- very moisturising, smooth even base for make up and fantastic job at reducing dark circles and lines OR Caudalie Anti-Ageing Serum Eyes &amp; Lips for a really intensive anti-ageing treatment that's great value and in my opinion, works incredibly well and really helps with 'ageing' concerns


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 25, 2007)

Clarins makes some good eye creams and eye serums.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 26, 2007)

I use squalane oil, its ok for the eye area and pretty inexpensive, does wonders for my whole face


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 26, 2007)

Clinique All About Eyes Rich--their new, extra moisturizing formula---and Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream


----------

